# Half Lap joints



## ptofimpact (Oct 23, 2012)

Plan on doing some half lap joints on some 1 x 3 poplar, have just some basic router bits, craftsman router and table, 1/4 shank. What would be a good choice of bit type for this? Thanks.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

ptofimpact said:


> Plan on doing some half lap joints on some 1 x 3 poplar, have just some basic router bits, craftsman router and table, 1/4 shank. What would be a good choice of bit type for this? Thanks.


Hi Pete - just a straight bit will work fine. Use the largest cutting diameter you have and you will likely want to take about 3 passes to get full depth of cut considering the bits and router available.


----------



## ptofimpact (Oct 23, 2012)

John, Thank you, just starting to try real joinery, and hope to learn something correctly, as I tend to continue if one project turns out decent.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

"What would be a good choice of bit type for"
***************************************
Can be done with a 14 deg. dovetail bit too. A small one has enough major diameter to be efficient for a 1/4 tool bit.
Sample was done on a router table with precision sled, no edge tearout.


----------



## ptofimpact (Oct 23, 2012)

Quillman, thank you, I do have one dovetail bit, but clueless about the degrees.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Angle not critical. Given identical set ups & cutters for both halves, the parts will nest.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

If you want real joinery read "The Project Gutenberg eBook, Handwork in Wood, by William Noyes" (FREE) page 123 forward and use a tablesaw for your half-lap joints - its faster and is easier to match height of the joints for a perfect fit.

good luck - Baker


----------



## ptofimpact (Oct 23, 2012)

Baker, thank you for your info, would like to find the free book, also, no table saw here, just a 7 1/4 circular saw for cutting.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

ptofimpact said:


> Baker, thank you for your info, would like to find the free book, also, no table saw here, just a 7 1/4 circular saw for cutting.


Hi Pete - Here's a link to the Guttenberg book:
The Project Gutenberg eBook of Handwork in Wood, by William Noyes

Guess I'm not sure what "real" joinery is, always assumed it was a joint that stayed together. :blink:
You can do half laps with a circ saw but is easier as the stock gets larger. On 4x4 stock, a circ saw is my weapon of choice for half laps. Mainly because a 4x4 of any useful size, IMO, is to large to handle on a table saw. Smaller, 1X stuff, it is important to keep well secured. Good Luck


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

jschaben said:


> Guess I'm not sure what "real" joinery is, always assumed it was a joint that stayed together. :blink:


+10 Could not agree more!:thank_you2:


----------



## ptofimpact (Oct 23, 2012)

John, thank you for the link, hope to put the ebook on my Kindle. The stock I will be doing the half lap joints on are 1 x 3 Poplar, thought the router able might be more precise.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

ptofimpact said:


> Baker, thank you for your info, would like to find the free book, also, no table saw here, just a 7 1/4 circular saw for cutting.


you can also use a hand saw and chisels for it, like they did back in the day before all these newfangled machines were invented.

it's not that hard, especially for simple joints like the half lap.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

ptofimpact said:


> John, thank you for the link, hope to put the ebook on my Kindle. The stock I will be doing the half lap joints on are 1 x 3 Poplar, thought the router able might be more precise.


HI Pete - Router table will give you very nice half laps, better than a table saw unless you drop some mega bucks on a high end dado blade. It is a little slower though. I like using the table for half laps on most of my smaller projects. Again, the job itself determines which tool or tool set get used.


----------



## ptofimpact (Oct 23, 2012)

Chris, I have been trying the chisel route, did a little woodcarving, real basic, and do like chisels. I have purchased a middle of the road Stanley set, and have used them to do a basic marking gauge, nothing fancy, and also use them for cleanup, but, just learning. I would love to do a mortise and tenon as you suggest, with saw and chisels, but most of my tools are older and I am not that precise yet. Thanks, I keep trying ~


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Chris Curl said:


> you can also use a hand saw and chisels for it, like they did back in the day before all these newfangled machines were invented.


Hi Chris

Some of us carpenters still do it that way - if it's a one off, or you're up on a scaffold, etc. It's often quicker just to use hand tools and do the job that way than trudge back to the truck to get the power tools......

IMHO ALL hand tool skills are a _necessity_ for a tradesman to learn, but equally useful for a home woodworker. I reckon it gives you more of a connect with the material and the traditions of the craft and helps instill pride in the job

Regards

Phil


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Phil P said:


> ...
> useful for a home woodworker. I reckon it gives you more of a connect with the material and the traditions of the craft and helps instill pride in the job
> ...


this me to a T


----------

